# The 7 Biggest Weight Relapse Mistakes



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

After you succeed at burning off the fat, what then? How are you going to maintain your new body? What does your next set of 12 week, 6 month and 12 month goals look like? What’s your next fitness challenge? What’s going to keep you interested in training? How do you plan to stay motivated? [...]

*Read More...*


----------

